# Avrei voluto chiamare in azienda per sapere se ne avevano



## bior

Secondo voi è corretta la seguente frase?

Avrei voluto chiamare in azienda per sapere se ne avevano uno di ricambio.

ovviamente credo che il complemento oggetto sia implicito in quanto avrei voluto chiamare (il responsabile o addetto ai lavori) in azienda


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, Bio.

Vedo che il complemento oggetto continua a farti un po' tribolare.

Ti dò il mio parere. Penso che "chiamare in azienda", anche se lo capiamo tutti benissimo e lo usiamo anche, non sia il massimo, come italiano. Immagino che tu volessi dire "chiamare l'azienda" dove, per estensione, _chiamare_ vale _telefonare a.
_A questo punto direi che il complemento oggetto è uscito dal cilindro.
Se invece opti per "telefonare", avrai "telefonare all'azienda", frase contenente un verbo intransitivo e quindi niente complemento oggetto.
Bada, "telefonare" può anche esser transitivo: "Telèfonami i numeri di cellulare di quelli che intendono firmare la petizione".

Cari saluti.

GS


----------



## fabinn

Per un uso colloquiale secondo me va bene. Si capisce che l'oggetto è implicito, è un'espressione comunemente usata. Certo, non la scriverei su un foglio, non sarebbe certo una scrittura elegante


----------



## adicharlas

Ciao a tutti  
Chiamare in azienda non è bellissimo, ma si usa nel linguaggio colloquiale, come ad esempio "Ho chiamato in ufficio per dire che..." invece di "ho chiamato l'ufficio". 
Mi verrebbe da dire che se usiamo "in" sembra che vogliamo intendere un luogo di lavoro, ufficio, azienda, con cui abbiamo una certa famigliarità. 
Telefonare usato come verbo transitivo, invece, suona veramente male. E (vedi sito dell'Accademia della Crusca) viene indicato sui vocabolari come dialettale. Io non lo userei.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, adi.

Ti assicuro che non appartengo al CTT (Comitato per la Transitività di Telefonare), tuttavia vorrei segnalare che:

Per quanto riguarda il Treccani, non si parla di forma dialettale: *telefonare *[...] v.tr. Comunicare qualcosa per telefono: _appena puoi, telefonami l'esito dell'esame_.
Per quanto riguarda il Devoto-Oli, neppure: *telefonare* [...] v.tr. Riferire con una telefonata: _telefonami l'esito del tuo esame_.
Per quanto riguarda lo Zingarellii, neppure: *telefonare* [...] v.tr. comunicare per via telefonica: _ci hanno telefonato cattive notizie.

_Cari saluti.GS


----------



## fabinn

Sarò un puritano quacchero conservatore della lingua, ma a me "telefonare qualcosa a qualcuno" fa drizzare tutti i bulbi piliferi del corpo, dalla testa ai piedi, non c'è dizionario o CTT che possa placare questa reazione, ahimé....


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, fa.

Capisco che, come toscano, devi avere un palato di difficile contentatura, ma davvero non diresti mai "Telèfonagli che siamo alla stazione, così ci viene a prendere con la macchina." ?

Un caro saluto.

GS


----------



## adicharlas

Ciao Giorgio, immagino sì che non sei del comitato per la difesa del transitivo quanto io non lo sono dell'intransitivo  
ci si confronta con piacere, no?
Però, pur non essendo toscana, sono d'accordo con Fabinn. Che sia italiana o accettata dal dialetto la frase mi suona carezzevole alle orecchie quasi quanto "scendi il cane che lo piscio", anche se non da mal di pancia ai livelli di "hanno venuto i dottori", come ha detto ieri uno in tv. Comunque non la userei, questo volevo dire, e comunque non la consiglierei per esempio a chi sta imparando l'italiano. Ma perché è brutta proprio!  
Peraltro tu stesso hai scritto "TelefonaGLI che siamo alla stazione" - telefona A LUI - e non "telefonaLO" 

Da qualche anno è entrato nel vocabolario anche "messaggiare" e si sente dire (e diciamo): "messaggiami il tuo indirizzo email" ecc. 
Ma, diciamoci la verità, è bello? Anche no...

buona giornata


----------



## bior

chiamare in azienda ha significato di telefonare in azienda dove puo' esserci il complemento di luogo,
non è scorretto, certo ci sono le forme piu' eleganti, ma ripeto secondo me non è scorretto.

Ho chiamato l'azienda, è una frase corretta, ma non elegante
Ho chiamato in azienda(un responsabile) mi sembra che suoni meglio


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Cari tutti,

naturalmente il quinto rigo del mio post #5 andava scritto così:
_
Per quanto riguarda lo Zingarellii, neppure: *telefonare* [...] v.tr. comunicare per via telefonica: ci hanno *telefonato* cattive notizie. _(L'ho già corretto)Che dire, fa e adi ? Mettetevi nei miei panni: io dico comunemente "Telefonami i voti degli scritti"; Ho dalla mia tre pezzi da cannone come Trex, Devo & Zinga. Cosa fareste voi?

Cordialissimamente 

GS


----------



## fabinn

hehehe, caro Giorgio, davanti all'artiglieria pesante di sicuro abbasso gli scudi e alzo le mani, non c'è niente da fare!! Tuttavia, raggiunta la tregua delle armi, continuerò a tramare nell'ombra e reclutare nuovi adepti, onde scoraggiare l'uso di "telefonare" come transitivo!!
Scherzi a parte, ammetto la correttezza, anche se personalmente continuerò a non usare "telefonare" come transitivo, e vabbè....
P.S.: "telèfonagli" chiaramente sta per "telefona a lui", altrimenti sarebbe "telèfonalo"!


----------



## adicharlas

ciao a entrambi 

Direi che possiamo essere tutti contenti  a questo punto l'uso transitivo è lecito e il non uso, a scelta, non è illecito 

Buona serata!


----------



## jazyk

> hehehe, caro Giorgio, davanti all'artiglieria pesante di sicuro abbasso  gli scudi e alzo le mani, non c'è niente da fare!! Tuttavia, raggiunta  la tregua delle armi, continuerò a tramare nell'ombra e reclutare nuovi  adepti, onde scoraggiare l'uso di "telefonare" come transitivo!!


Notate che quando telefonare è transitivo, ha come complemento un messaggio, non una persona. La persona è sempre espressa dall'oggetto indiretto.
Gli (oggetto indiretto, persona) ho telefonato il risultato del gioco (oggetto diretto, cosa, messaggio).
Lo (qualcuno) ho telefonato ieri sarebbe inaccettabile.


----------



## luway

fabinn said:


> hehehe, caro Giorgio, davanti all'artiglieria pesante di sicuro abbasso gli scudi e alzo le mani, non c'è niente da fare!! Tuttavia, raggiunta la tregua delle armi, continuerò a tramare nell'ombra e reclutare nuovi adepti, onde scoraggiare l'uso di "telefonare" come transitivo!!............



Per quanto riguarda me, non c'è bisogno di reclutamento: non lo usavo prima di leggere questo thread e ora che l'ho letto proseguirò a non utilizzarlo. Al mio orecchio suona come già ben descritto e sinceramente l'avvallo di qualche linguista (anche se portatore di forte reputazione) non riesce certo a render(me)lo più gradevole. Ma immagino che come per tutto si tratti anche di abitudine... Quindi: buona diffusione, Giorgio!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Grazie a tutti per la comprensione. Mi affretto a garantire però che non farò nessun proselitismo. 
Stamattina ho dato un'occhiata al Trex e cosa ti trovo?: *faxare*, v.tr., trasmettere con il fax. _Faxare un documento_. Il che m'ha fatto immaginare "Te lo faxo oggi pomeriggio, ché adesso la macchina non funzia".  
Quasi quasi comincio a sentirmi meno in colpa.

Cari saluti. 

GS


----------



## luway

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Grazie a tutti per la comprensione. Mi affretto a garantire però che non farò nessun proselitismo.
> Stamattina ho dato un'occhiata al Trex e cosa ti trovo?: *faxare*, v.tr., trasmettere con il fax. _Faxare un documento_. Il che m'ha fatto immaginare "Te lo faxo oggi pomeriggio, ché adesso la macchina non funzia".
> Quasi quasi comincio a sentirmi meno in colpa.
> 
> Cari saluti.
> 
> GS



Eh sì... forse più spesso ho detto 'mandamelo via fax', ma leggendoti qualcosa mi ha detto che 'faxare un documento" potrei averlo usato anch'io! In ogni caso mi suona già sentito, molto più di 'telefonami la tal cosa'.

Grazie Giorgio!


----------

